# New Arrival



## kes (Jan 10, 2011)

so this arrived...










any guesses...proper excited at this point


----------



## kes (Jan 10, 2011)

...ta da.. my first RLT. thanks Roy, really chuffed with it, just have to find a way to tell the wife now.


----------



## LozR (Jan 12, 2011)

Fantastic looking watch with real presence. Nice to see something with England proudly on it too!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Very nice Kes,....welcome to the RLT owners club....I'm a fairly new member myself! :thumbsup:


----------



## da2ca (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice. simple but the face colour gives it presence.


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

Very Nice Kes - and welcome to the forum - also new here myself. Really like the dial colour - stands out nicely! Is that an automatic or quartz?


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Thats a stunner,you won't go wrong with one of Roy's!!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Lovely looking thing, has an air of the Railmaster about it. Is it a display back?

Edit: Was being lazy, just found it on the sales site. It's the RLT 16 isn't it?


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm after this one but with the White face and blue markers.

Lovely design


----------



## Actaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

I like it ! I like it ! I like it ! Wear it with happiness and pride


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Very Nice and classically un-cluttered dial in *BLUE*

Health to wear and enjoy!


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Love the blue dial and have to agree has a definite look of a Railmaster


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

YES YES very nice


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

RAILMASTER DOUBLE ANYTIME ,VERY NICE I HOPE THAT I HAVE ENOUGH HITS WHEN YOU GET TIRED OF IT.HA HA.


----------



## kes (Jan 10, 2011)

sadly have had to sort my finances and reduce my watches, not up to 50 posts so its on the bay


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The RLT 16 is a favourite of mine, Ive had more than a few variants ...

Best one is the white Chronometer version..... Still miss that one...


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

jasonm said:


> The RLT 16 is a favourite of mine, Ive had more than a few variants ...
> 
> Best one is the white Chronometer version..... Still miss that one...


If only Roy would re-issue that one. Anyone out there have a word with Roy??


----------



## Monaco (Dec 1, 2011)

Love the look of this watch,looks very much like another one I know and like


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

Many thanks to Chris, hope you join us on the forum again soon.


----------



## shoestring (Jan 14, 2012)

nice looking watch kes


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

kes said:


> sadly have had to sort my finances and reduce my watches, not up to 50 posts so its on the bay


sorry to hear that!


----------



## joeytheghost (May 26, 2011)

I like a watch with a bit of colour to make it stand out. Lovely watch well done.

Welcome to the forum. 

just read the dates an saw kes flipped it months ago!!!


----------



## Jaer007ll (Feb 11, 2012)

mel said:


> Very Nice and classically un-cluttered dial in *BLUE* Health to wear and enjoy!


Thank you very much.


----------



## jpjsavage (Jul 9, 2011)

That's lovely. Enjoy it! I've not got a RLT yet but I love the look of that!


----------



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

love the blue dial on this one


----------



## Rob.A32 (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice watch!

Does anyone do a simple watch face in a pale blue colour? I've seen a lovely Indian (yeah I know!) Favre Leuba on evilbay - won't be buying- but absolutely love the colour. I think Fender guitars call it Daphne Blue - would love it on a watch dial.


----------



## Top Cat (Feb 24, 2011)

LozR said:


> Fantastic looking watch with real presence. Nice to see something with England proudly on it too!


+1 Love the blue dial, very nice.


----------



## revilo (Jun 5, 2008)

Very nice, good choice


----------



## Prophecy88 (Feb 16, 2012)

nice watch..


----------

